# Second Hand Prices



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have been toying with replacing my current MH with a new model and after some preliminary searching decided to look closer at a Burstner Time it585 ( also a winner in MMM magazine.) It has a few extras and priced at £47,495.
I have an Elddis Autoquest 180 with fixed 130w solar panel, inverter, battery master, 2 x 96Ah batteries plus Camos 40cm satellite. Registered May 2008 and we've done 31,000 miles . 
To my surprise the dealer offered a lowly £21,600 in part exchange. Has anyone an idea of the average second hand(or as they say pre-owned) value of my Elddis? Does anyone know where I could find this out? I'd be grateful for any help.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Forget attempting to recoup the cost of any extras- you won't. That figure isn't too bad a price from my experience. What was the real price of the Elddis?

You may get more privately and it's a waiting game


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

*second hand prices*

Not xpecting to recoup the extras value but expected it to be more saleable- paid £30k


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

That sounds about right, the thing is that if you keep it another year it probably wont depreciate much this year.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

From a dealers perspective it's got quite high miles, often dealers are graced with people who change often and only do a couple of thousand in their vans making them great for resale.

On Autotrader there are 12 examples. One is a 2007 example with 1/3 of the miles (10,000) £26,995 - I'd imagine yours would be on his forcourt for the same sort of money.

By the time he's valeted, put a warrenty on it, advertised it, had it sat for several months, valeted it again before sale and let someone have a haggle on it I'd say that £21.6k is a fair offer.

If you want a bit more for it - sell it privately but be aware there are quite a few examples for sale at the moment (looks to be about 20 across the various sites) so it's very much a buyers market on the 180


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Surely you would be taking the Camos dome off and putting it on the next van and if possible the Solar Panel?


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Second hand prices*

Yes, dealer has offered to move the Camos and solar panel to the new MH .(at that price). Haven't started to haggle yet!!!


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi
Given that yours is up on the miles, Id guess they would ask 25/26k
Given at 47k+ they have a big lump of cash in the one they are selling. In Lancashire we would say they want the cake and the halfpenny :wink: 
They want big profit on both deals, Have a good look around


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Funny you should mention this, we to are looking to change, whether it be mh or caravan. Saw a lovely caravan last week, they didn't do part ex on mh, so they got someone to phone me who offered pretty much the same for our 08 registered dethleffs. I wanted more, but that was a cash price and thinking about it I guess it wasn't too bad. Today we have been a little further afield. My dream would be an Arto, went to travel world in Telford. 80,000 for a new one, 70,000 ish for 08 on a 59 plate. I was really disappointed with them. There were the odd things on them not working as I would expect for the price of them. Very nice styling and the 4 berth we wanted, but I couldn't honestly warrant, even if we actually had the money, that sort of money. An elddis 115 was up for 27,000 ish, Which i think is what they are going for now new, aren't they? Maybe they are going for more! Ihave down any research on them. I know 3 years ago we nearly bought one and they were 25,000 ish. We then called into salop leisure, they were asking an arm and a leg for what I wouldnt dream of paying, which in my book were quite old vans. May be I have Rose tinted glasses on, but I think I may have decided to stay with what we've got. However we managed to get some free tickets for NEC, so never say never.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You have to ponder the thought that perhaps you could do a private sale for say £25 or £25K and then wander in and do a cash sale for perhaps £4kL on the new van saving nearly ten grand. thats what I would be thinking.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

barryd said:


> You have to ponder the thought that perhaps you could do a private sale for say £25 or £25K and then wander in and do a cash sale for perhaps £4kL on the new van saving nearly ten grand. thats what I would be thinking.


Absolutely, part exing with dealers is very convenient but costs money, and is the most expensive way to run any motor vehicle, even more so if you are talking brand new.

Bear in mind that your van, if serviced to schedule, will still be under warranties with Peugeot and Elddis, so a good selling point for a private sale.

Based on what I got for my 2 year old 130 a year ago, I'd say your part ex figure wasn't far out considering the mileage, though you might be able to do a little better by firm negotiation - good luck.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Second hand prices*



mr2 said:


> Yes, dealer has offered to move the Camos and solar panel to the new MH .(at that price). Haven't started to haggle yet!!!


I just hope that the dealer is not the one 15 miles west of Lincoln. I wouldn't let them anywhere near my MH with a sterilised barge pole!


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Second hand prices*

Thanks barrd and it is the route I'm thinking of taking but I'm in no rush and want to look at a chausson. I'm leaving the dealer to stew for a while.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

We PX'd our Compass Avantgarde 140 (same as Autoquest 140), May 2008, 18k miles, Maxview crankup against a £43k motorhome last October for £22k. That's more than I expected it would be worth, but it was the first time I'd PXd. Dealer is retailing it for £25k.

Sounds to me that allowing for mileage, your PX offer's round about reasonable.

Paul


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you dont like the deal you are being offered then walk away! No-one is forcing you to do a deal are they :roll: ???

Any vehicle dealership is there to make money, they are commercial operations not charities :wink: !! !

Sorry if that seems a bit harsh but I think you need to have a realistic view of matters.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Second hand prices*

Don't think the last post by mrplod is relevant or understood my original posting. I was interested in constructive comments regarding the offer for my MH by a dealer, not having at my fingertips a guide to dealer prices. Comments indicate it was probably about right. 
Walking away has nothing to do with it and quite obviously mrplodd has no idea of negotiations and being equiped with the best info. Dealers will start with their minimum offer to maximise profit and i start with the maximum I think I can get or the lowest price for the new MH or more probably a combination of both- noone is looking for charity . If I can't get a deal then I shall look elsewhere


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I bought my 115 in 2007 for £25k and I see some (insane) dealers selling them for £33k now - What on earth is going on? I was hoping to trade but having seen the new prices this year I'm thinking we will stick with what we have (even though its not a Chausson...)


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

It's simple really Autoquest. Other than the labour for putting it together, pretty much everything in a MH is Euro-priced. Exchange rate in 2007 was 1.48. Exchange rate in 2011 is 1.18. So 25% increase in costs. Against that backdrop, that's why a £27k (full price for a 115 back then) turns into £33k now.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Why are you changing van? It sounds like it's not yet 3 years old. Do you not like the layout? Or what? 

It's just that if you bought all of those extras, and you bought it new, and you're selling it when it's not even 3 years old, then it sounds like £1-2k here or there might not be a big deal for you - if you've seen one you like and the dealer is prepared to take yours, then you'll save yourself lots of hassle by just going for it.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm with those that suggest that if you are not in a rush you will make more money selling privately then bargaining with cash for a new one. 

I never trade in a vehicle of any type as you'll never be the one to come out on top. 

Good luck whichever way you decide to go!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Mr2

Looks like I misread the gist of your original post   !!!

Apologies offered, and I shall now go and sit in the corner, on the naughty step, with my face to the wall


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Mr2
> 
> Looks like I misread the gist of your original post   !!!
> 
> Apologies offered, and I shall now go and sit in the corner, on the naughty step, with my face to the wall


Is it crowded in that corner? :lol:


----------

